# ولماذا يلجأ البابا للعلاج بالخارج وعنده القديسين ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]بمناسبة هذه الصورة ...*​
​






*[FONT=&quot]وبمناسبة عشرات بل مئات الحواديت التى تُروى فى هذا الشأن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال منطقى *​*[FONT=&quot]يطرح *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نفسه وبقوة وببساطة أيضاً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا يلجأ البابا تواضروس للفحوصات وللعلاج فى الخارج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن قبله سبقه البابا شنودة للعلاج فى أمريكا أكثر من مرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و... طالما ان القديسين يوفرون لنا الشفاء بالمجان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن المؤكد أن رأس الكنيسة سيكون له الأولوية عند القديسين
فما حاجته للطب الحديث أو السفر والعلاج للخارج ؟
[/FONT]*​ 











*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (8 يوليو 2014)

أنت أكبر من طرح هذا السؤال ..
ما علاقة الصورة بمرض البابا؟
القديسين لا يشفون ولا بإيديهم شي. انما هم قديسين ونحن نطلب منهم ان يصلوا لأجلنا ..

موضوعك هذا يسمى باللعب بالماء العكر ..


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*بغض النظر عن مغزى السؤال ..
ولما يذهب البشر جميعا للأطباء والمستشفيات والله هو الشافى ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> القديسين لا يشفون ولا بإيديهم. انما هم قديسين ونحن نطلب منهم ان يصلوا لأجلنا ..


 *[FONT=&quot]لو دققت فى الكلام المكتوب أسفل الصورة موجه للقديسة مباشرة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]خلصينى – أحرسينى - ساعدينى – يامنقذة - يا حامية كل محتاج*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل هذه طلبة للصلاة من أجلنا ؟ أم تضرع لغير الله ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعقل الكلام قبل الدفاع الأعمى ورص الكلمات المحفوظة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى هو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...لو تراب القبر لهذه القديسة القدرة على الشفاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يلجأ إليها الآباء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أى قديسين مش شرط قديسة معينة [/FONT]*​ 


> موضوعك هذا يسمى باللعب بالماء العكر ..


 *[FONT=&quot]كويس انك عارف أنها ماء عَكِر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة على حسب وصفك أنت مش أنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بغض النظر عن مغزى السؤال ..
> ولما يذهب البشر جميعا للأطباء والمستشفيات والله هو الشافى ؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو دة سؤالى اصلاً  ..!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لجأوا للطب والمستشفيات ...فإذا بك تعيد نفس سؤالى علىَّ ؟ !!!![/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2014)

*لأن للإنسان دور .... ولله دور ..... 
ودور الله لا يلغى دور الإنسان ..... 
ودور الإنسان لا يلغى دور الله .....

طلبت منك من قبل لا تعطى إذنيك لمتظاهري الطوائف .... أنهم العوبة فى يد الشيطان 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*لأ يا أستاذ عبود حضرتك بتقول ليه بيروحوا المستشفيات وعندهم القديسين ؟
ده على أساس أن حضرتك شايف أن ده غلط " بغض النظر عن المكتوب فى الصورة لأن فيه مبالغة فى الكلام " ..
وأنا قولت ليه مش راحوا لربنا بدل المستشفيات ؟​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2014)

*اخى الغالى والحبيب عبود
لا يجب ان نترك القاعده ونطلب الاستثناء
فالقاعدة هى ان الله جعل الانسان يتوصل للطب والدواء من اجل الشفاء وبالتالىفعندما يمرض اى انسان فبجوار طلبة يد الله الشافيه لابد وان يقوم بدوره فى طرق باب الطب الذى قدمه الله للبشريه من خلال البشريه ذاتها

اما الاستثناء فه الشفاء بالمعجزات وهو فى يد الله لايقدمه لكل انسان انما لمن يرى حكمة فى شفاءه بهذا الاسلوب فهو ليس باب للاستعراض الالهى او باب للتكاسل البشرى انما هو باب تتجلى فيه القدره والحكمه الالهيه
*​


----------



## grges monir (8 يوليو 2014)

اذا لا داعى للطب عبود
التشفع شىء والعلاج شىء اخر
نحن نتمنى ان نشفى من امراضنا بدون طبيب فهل هذا يحدث ؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان البابا ذو حظوة لدى القديسين واللة اكثر من باقى البشر فهذا ليس عدل
اللة يحب الجميع ولا يحابى احد
الجميع اخطا واعوزهم مجد اللة
الفكرة ببساطة ان تطلب من اللةى  وننتظر ردة حسب مشيئتة ليست حسب مشيئتنا نحن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *لأ يا أستاذ عبود حضرتك بتقول ليه بيروحوا المستشفيات وعندهم القديسين ؟
> ده على أساس أن حضرتك شايف أن ده غلط " بغض النظر عن المكتوب فى الصورة لأن فيه مبالغة فى الكلام " ..
> وأنا قولت ليه مش راحوا لربنا بدل المستشفيات ؟​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لما أروح لربنا ...يبقى شئ طبيعى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنى باتوكل عليه الأول ومن بعدها أبدأ رحلة العلاج *​​ *[FONT=&quot]العلاج هنا عبارة عن سنوات وسنوات من الأبحاث ومئات التجارب ومليارات الدولارات تُدفع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى سبيل البحث العلمى والأدوية ... ومن تطور لتطور [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلما أجد البابا نفسه يذهب للعلاج ( فى الخارج )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعامة يروجون لمعجزات ...فيجب أن أقف وأسأل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا يأخذ البابا لنفسه نصيباً من تلك المعجزات ؟ [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*تمام يا أ.عبود أنا بلجأ لربنا وهو بيشوف الطريقة المناسبة لكل شخص ..
أذا كان بالصلاة ولا بالقديسين ولا بالطب كلها وسائل ..
وربنا بيتعامل مع كل واحد وقلبه وأيمانه ..
وزى ما قال أ.سمعان هناك قاعدة ألا وهى الطب أستثناء ألا وهو المعجزات ..​*


----------



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2014)

يا إخوتي رجاء أن تحاولوا أن تفهموا كلام الأخ العزيز عبود صح، لأنه لا يرفض أن المعجزات تتم ولا شيء من هذا القبيل ولا يتعارض مع موضوع اللجوء للمستشفيات ولا الأطباء ولا اللجوء لله أولاً.. الخ، اجتهدوا ان تفهموا كلامه في موضوعه الصحيح قبل الرد.... أنا مش هاعلق لأن الأخ العزيز عبود عارف هاقول ايه وانا فاهم يقصد ايه ... فلا تعليق من جهتي بل أحببت أوضح أن المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ... كونوا معافين​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*وليه السؤال مايبقاش صريح ومباشر ولا لازم نستنتج ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *وليه السؤال مايبقاش صريح ومباشر ولا لازم نستنتج ؟​*


*وهو فيه أكتر من كدة مباشرة وصراحة يا عبده ؟
ماشى ...نوضح أكتر
مين اللى بيروى لنا المعجزات دية ؟
الكنيسة ؟
وألا المؤمنين لوحدهم بعيدا عن الكنيسة ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*لأ مصدر معرفتنا بالمعجزات التقليد الكنسى ..
ومعلش سامحنى عشان انا فهمى على قدى شوية ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *لأ مصدر معرفتنا بالمعجزات التقليد الكنسى ..
> ومعلش سامحنى عشان انا فهمى على قدى شوية ..​*


*وبماذا يوصى التقليد الكنسى عندما تمرض ؟

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*"أمريض احد بينكم فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب  وصلاة الإيمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمه وان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع5: 14و15).​** "واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم" (مر6 : 13)​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2014)

*يوصي الرسول بولس تلميذه تيموثاوس  بشرب قليل من الخمر كدواء لمعدته في 1 تيمو 5: 23 *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

*يا جماعة مقصدتش كدة
قصدت الروايات عن المعجزات التى تشفى المرضى
من رواها أو من مسئول عنها ؟
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2014)

*مسئول عن صحتها كروايه الكنيسة
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مسئول عن صحتها كروايه الكنيسة
> *​


*تمام التمام كدة 
يعنى ممكن تكون الكنيسة مسئولة عن صحة الرواية المتعلقة بالصورة 
فى موضوعى ؟ ( تراب القبر الذى يشفى ) 

*​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (8 يوليو 2014)

من اين أتيت بهذه الصورة ؟! هل هذه حجة على المسيحيين؟
الكلام فيه مبالغة ولا اعتقد احد من المسيحيين بأي طائفة ممكن يطلب من قديس ان يخلصه وينجيه
اكثر شيء ممكن ينطلب منه هو الصلاة معه للاله الواحد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> من اين أتيت بهذه الصورة ؟! هل هذه حجة على المسيحيين؟
> الكلام فيه مبالغة ولا اعتقد احد من المسيحيين بأي طائفة ممكن يطلب من قديس ان يخلصه وينجيه
> اكثر شيء ممكن ينطلب منه هو الصلاة معه للاله الواحد


*الصورة دى موجودة فى المنتدى هنا
وأهدى شوية 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*الكنيسة عندما تتأكد من صحة معجزة معينة تنشرها وتكون مسئولة عن روايتها ..
ولكن توجد معجزات مسئول عنها أصحابها أو أقاربهم أو من عاينها  ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *الكنيسة عندما تتأكد من صحة معجزة معينة تنشرها وتكون مسئولة عن روايتها ..
> ولكن توجد معجزات مسئول عنها أصحابها أو أقاربهم أو من عاينها  ..​*


*هل تعرف أى معجزة شفائية أعلنت عنها الكنيسة لأى قديس ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*كتير جدا زى كتاب السنكسار فى سير حياة القديسين والشهداء وما بها من معجزات شفاء ..
وسلاسل كتيبات معجزات العذراء والبابا كيرلس وغيرهم كثيرين ..​*


----------



## soul & life (8 يوليو 2014)

++++++++++++++


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*أ.عبود ..
بالنسبة لموضوع المعجزات ..
فى معجزات موثقة بأشعات وتحاليل وتقارير طبية ..
وفى معجزات حكتها الناس وأصحابها موجودين ..
وفى ناس مفبركة معجزات ودى بتتعرف لأن بيبقى هدفها مجد أشخاص مش مجد الله ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أ.عبود ..
> بالنسبة لموضوع المعجزات ..
> فى معجزات موثقة بأشعات وتحاليل وتقارير طبية ..
> وفى معجزات حكتها الناس وأصحابها موجودين ..
> وفى ناس مفبركة معجزات ودى بتتعرف لأن بيبقى هدفها مجد أشخاص مش مجد الله ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]خلينا فى الموثقة وطبقها على سؤالى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأجبنى ..لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ++++++++++++++


*أية دى ؟*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

*لماذا أيه ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *لماذا أيه ؟*


*لماذا يلجأ البابا للعلاج بالخارج وعنده معجزات موثقة*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لماذا يلجأ البابا للعلاج بالخارج وعنده معجزات موثقة*​


*
لأن مش الأنسان أللى بيتحكم فى عمل ربنا ..
وزى ما قلت لحضرتك دى مش قاعدة ..
ربنا بيشتغل مع كل حالة حسب ظروفها ..*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يوليو 2014)

*طيب طلب بسيط جدا استاذ عبود ..سؤال يعتمد عليه كلامك
فين قالت الكنيسة انك لو تعبان اكتفى بالصلاة وبلاش تروح لطبيب؟


*​


----------



## soul & life (8 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية دى ؟*​




ههههه ابدا  مش حاجة وحشة ... مفضلة اكون مستمعة بس علشان الحق المشاركات واكمل الحوار اول بأول قبل ما المشاركات ما تتحذف :smil12:


----------



## تيمو (8 يوليو 2014)

شخصياً أحترم طريقة تعاملات الله مع البشر كلٌ بطريقته وبحسب ما يراه الله مناسب لنموه ونمو غيره في الإيمان.  
................

شجعتني أقرأ اختبار ست الكل أمة


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لأن للإنسان دور .... ولله دور .....
> ودور الله لا يلغى دور الإنسان .....
> ودور الإنسان لا يلغى دور الله .....
> 
> ...



*للرفع .... فقد يراها الأستاذ عبود وغيره ممن لم يروها*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 يوليو 2014)

ههههههه معلش ياعبود السؤال ضحكنى , مش ضحكنى عليك طبعا , بس طريقة طرحة ظريفة 
المهم لازم نفصل بين حاجتين , المعجزات موجودة وبتحصل وحصلت فى حياتى انا شخصيا لان الرب حى وبيعمل فى حياتنا فعلا 
المعجزات اللى بتتبع المؤمنين او اللى بتٌجري على ايد المؤمنين والقديسين اللى عايشين حياتهم للمسيح هى موجودة فعلا وبولس الرسول نفسه بيقول الكتاب ان الناس كانت بتاخد المنديل بتاعه علشان تشفى بواسطته , فالكتاب بيقول ان المعجزات تتبع المؤمنين ورسل المسيح كدليل على انهم اتباع المسيح فعلا 
مش بتحصلل بقوتهم لكن من خلال قوة الرب وعمله من خلالهم هما 
يعنى الله بيستخدمهم كأداة او وسيلة لنشر كلمته وخلاصه للاخرين 

نفس الكتاب المقدس اللى ذكر ان الناس كانت بتاخد مناديل بولس الرسول للشفاء لم يذكر ابدا ان حد صلى لبولس او قاله اشفينى او خلصنى او استخدم اسمه فى الصلاة علشان يشفى 
كل اللى كان بيعملوه رسل المسيح انهم بعد ما يعملو المعجزة يوجهو نظر الناس اللى صاحب المعجزة وسببها وهو الرب يسوع المسيح نفسه مش هما ولم يحدث ان اتذكرت اى حادثة واحدة فى الكتاب حد صلى بأسم بولس او بطرس او اى من هؤلاء القديسين كوسيط علشان الله يشفيه او يستجيب ليه 
بالعكس لما الكنيسة ابتدا يحصل فيها انقسامات وواحد يقول انا لبولس وانا لابلوس , بولس الرسول وبخهم وقالهم هل انقسم المسيح ؟ ازاى بتقولوا انا لبولس وانا لابلوس وانا لصفا ( بطرس ) هو احنا اللى فديناكو على الصليب وموتنا مكانكم ولا المسيح هو اللى عمل كده ؟ وعلشان كده هو بس مستحق العبادة والسجود والاكرام والحب وكل التركيز على شخصه فقط وهما ادوات يستخدمهم الرب لمجد اسمه 
زى ما قال بولس الرسول ايضا " لنا هذا الكنز فى اوانى خزفية " يعنى احنا مجرد اوانى خزفية تحمل كنز الروح القدس جواها علشان تبشر بيه باقى الناس بالخلاص ليس الا 

لكن المعجزات موجودة , لكنها استثناء وليس قاعدة , يعنى الاستثناء ان الله يتدخل بمعجزة شفاء ولكن القاعدة ان المريض يروح للدكتور ويلجأ للطب حتى  لو البابا شخصيا , والبابا نفسه يعرف كده ويؤمن بكده


----------



## aymonded (8 يوليو 2014)

يا إخوتي الموضوع كله يتركز لا في إنكار المعجزات على الإطلاق لأنها تحدث من الله بأي طريقه أن كانت، المشكلة كلها تتلخص في المبالغات التي تُكتب على صور أو في موضوعات أو حوارات، مش في حد يقدر ينكر المعجزات التي تحدث بقوة الله حتى لو كانت عن طريق اي قديس من القديسين الذين يفعلون كل شيء باسم ربنا يسوع الذي فيه وحده فقط سرّ القوة وشفاء النفس، الموضوع بيصب على المبالغات والكلمات التي تقال في غير موضوعها فقط، فلماذا حولناه لصراع بدون ان نرد بهدوء... أنا مش باتدخل طبعاً بس عايز كلنا نرد بهدوء في سلام ونحاول نفهم تعليق كل واحد بدون ان ينشأ اي صراع في الحوار...

وطبعاً مافيش حد عايز يهاجم حد خالص لا من بعيد ولا من قريب، هو ساعات بيحصل سوء فهم فقط لا غير، وكلنا نؤمن أن أي معجزة حقيقية مستحيل تتم بدون اسم المسيح وبقوة الروح القدس، ده كلنا متفقين فيه فلنركز عليه لأنه الحقيقة عينها.... ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً، كونوا معافين​


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2014)

لا إله الا المسيح.. يا اخ عبود.. ربنا يسامحك..

راجعت الموضوع وحاولت ارجاعه لمساره الغير طائفي. 
رجاء محبة ان نراعي مشاعر بعضنا وان تكون المحبة فوق كل شئ. لتكن المحبة فوق ارأنا الشخصية.

نرجع لسؤال الذي تمت الإجابة عليه أكثر من مرة. الشفاء ليس بيد القديسين بل بيد الله. من يضخم او يبالغ في حدث معين فهذا شخص يمثل نفسه لا وجهة النظر الكتابية.

الله يصنع معجزات بواسطة قديسين او بدون قديسين. متى يتعامل الله ومتى يستجيب مباشرة منا ام من خلال القديسين هو شئ لا يستطيع أحد ان يرد عليه. الله يعمل بحسب حكمته التي لا نعرف تفاصيلها لكن نعلم انها صالحة.

لماذا لا يلجأ البابا للقديسين؟ لان النتيجة هي نفس نتيجة اللجوء لله بنفسنا. ان صلينا نحن مباشرة ام جماعة مؤمنين من اجلنا، الأمر يبقى بيد الله. الصورة التي وضعتها مبالغ فيها فلا يوجد شخص غير الله يستطيع تقديم الشفاء او الخلاص.

خلاص يا اخي خذ الجواب وريحنا...


----------



## أَمَة (8 يوليو 2014)

تسلم يدك يا روك.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يوليو 2014)

My Rock قال:


> لا إله الا المسيح.. يا اخ عبود.. ربنا يسامحك..
> 
> راجعت الموضوع وحاولت ارجاعه لمساره الغير طائفي.
> رجاء محبة ان نراعي مشاعر بعضنا وان تكون المحبة فوق كل شئ. لتكن المحبة فوق ارأنا الشخصية.
> خلاص يا اخي خذ الجواب وريحنا...


 *[FONT=&quot]مالى أنا ومال الطوائف ؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الموضوع دة طائفى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى حقك عليا ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مكنتش فاهم .... ولا أنا عارف حضرتك بتتكلم فى اية أصلاً ..!!!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست لى أية آراء شخصية فيه ولا أنا طرحتها ياروك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ومتأسف جداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن السؤال جرح مشاعر حد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقبلوا أعتذارى جمييييييييعاً 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 يوليو 2014)

*هناك عدة انواع من الاسئلة:*

*هناك اسئلة مشككة للانسان، وهي تلك الاسئلة التي لا هدف لها ولا معنى من طرحها...*

*هناك اسئلة تزيد من ثقة الانسان (بنفسه او بشيء/شخص او بايمانه) وهذا النوع من الاسئلة دائما ما يبني!*

*وهناك اسئلة تجعل من الشخص يفكر اكثر ويتأمل فيما يطرح امامه (وهذه نوعية الاسئلة التي يطرحها الاستاذ عبود leasantr)*

*ومن قال لك يا استاذ عبود ان البابا او اي شخص لم يذهب بناء على طلب قديس معين؟ قد تكون رؤية (حلم بالمسيحي) او قد تكون لحظة صلاة وتأمل يكتشف من خلالها الانسان انه بحاجة لشيء معين لكي يصل الى الشفاء! *

*هل تتفق معي ان مهما كان الانسان معافى، فأنه دائماً ما يشعر بان هناك شيء ينقصه صحياً؟ هل تتفق ان ذلك الوسواس الخناس بداخل كل انسان يحثه ويحفزه على القيام بامور كي يطول عمره يوم، شهر، او حتى سنة؟*

*اذا الموضوع لا يتعلق بما نعتقده نحن بالقديسين، الموضوع بالدرجة الاساس هو كيفية ادخال الحس الايماني مع الحس الحياتي والواقعي لاضفاء نوع من الراحة والسلام الذاتي الداخلي. *

*منطقك لا غبار عليه، سؤالك محفز للكثير من الاسئلة، لكن في نفس الوقت الاجابة عليه بمنتهى السهولة. *

*تحياتي *


----------



## geegoo (9 يوليو 2014)

استاذي العزيز
اطلب من الله أن تكون بكل خير يرضيه 
و أشكرك علي حوارك المهذب في موضوع سابق لم تتسني لي الفرصة لشكرك فيه 
أراك أخي _ و قد اكون مخطئا _ تعاني من حيرة و تشتت 
لماذا رأيت هذا ؟
لأنك و انت المختبر للحياة و الرجل الراجح العقل تركت الاصول و أتعبت نفسك في فروع لا تسمن و لا تغني من جوع
ما تركز عليه حاليا هو الناس و ما يفعلوه
فلماذا يا أخي الحبيب و عندك خالق الناس و ما فعله و طلبه ؟
القاعدة البسيطة انك تقيس الناس علي الدين و لا تقيس الدين علي الناس
هل ما في  الصورة خطأ ؟
نعم ، حتي لو ايقنه الملايين 
لأن دستورنا واحد و مرجعيتنا واحدة و هي لا تعلم بذلك بتاتا كما اشارت الحبيبة روز ...
فلا تشغل نفسك و تضيع وقتك و طاقتك الذهنية في التساؤل عما يفعل الناس حتي و لو كانوا البابا شخصيا 
استثمر كل هذا في معرفة خالق الناس .. فهو الأبقي ...
أشكرك و أتمني لك كل الخير ...


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (9 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مالى أنا ومال الطوائف ؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو الموضوع دة طائفى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ياسيدى حقك عليا ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مكنتش فاهم .... ولا أنا عارف حضرتك بتتكلم فى اية أصلاً ..!!!
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليست لى أية آراء شخصية فيه ولا أنا طرحتها ياروك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...






بصراحه يا استاذ عبود حتى انا اللي لسه مبتدئه شكيت ان حضرتك تقصد تهدم التشفع اللي موجود عند الارثوذكس[/FONT]


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (9 يوليو 2014)

بعدين بنفس المنطق ما يمكن جاله قديس في المنان وقاله لازم تتعب نفسك وتسافر فلقد كتب لك الشفاء في البلد الفلاني على يد الدكتور العلاني 
يعني الانسان لو فكر وقرر يلاقي سبب هيلاقي 
المهم ان يكون عنده ايمان وميهتمش بالشوائب ده في رأيي
وطالما ان الشوائب دي لا تعكر الايمان وعلاقتك بربنا بل في بعض الاحيان تقوي ايمانك يبقي ليه لأ 
انت شايف انك تستطيع التوجه للمسيح بدون اي واسطه خلاص انت حر محدش هيمنعك 
انا شايفه اني محتاجه واسطه برضو انا حره محدش هيمنعني 
يعني اللي مينفعكش ينفع غيرك والعكس صحيح
المهم ان نتفق ع ان الهنا اله واحد وهو يسوع المسيح


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2014)

*كلمة في الختام، وهو سؤال سبق طرحه وتمت الإجابة عليه أحب أن اضعه كما هو لكي تكون الإجابات هنا كلها مكتمله في موضوع المعجزات وشفاء الأمراض بوجهٍ عام، وذلك لكي يكون الموضوع شامل وفيه كل الإجابات الخاصة لكي يكون الموضوع مفيد للكل وشامل:*


س: بما أن الأناجيل تعلمنا أن قوة الإيمان يحل كل أنواع المشاكل ويشفى كل  الأمراض، لماذا بعض القديسين لم يشفوا  أنفسهم بقوة الإيمان ؟
جـ في    الحقيقة والواقع الإلهي من جهة الخبرة، فأن موهبة الشفاء التي  تُعطى هي    إحدى مواهب الروح القدس، لا يملكها الإنسان لكي يوجهها كيف ما شاء، لذلك لا أحد   من  الرسل ولا القديس بولس أستطاع أن يُشفي نفسه مع أن عنده الموهبة وقد شفى  غيره   بقوة عمل الروح  القدس، لأن ليس للرسل حق التملك على مواهبهم ولا  لأي  أحد سلطان على موهبة الله التي نالها منه،  بل هي عطية الله  التي يُعطيها ولا يملك واحد - مهما ما على  شأنه او  ضعف -  أن يتصرف فيها كما  شاء بل كما يوجهه الروح القدس نفسه  الذي وحده  منه تخرج  قوة الموهبة وفعل  عملها، لأن كل القديسين لا يقدروا  أن يتسلطوا  على الروح  القدس بل هو من  يملك عليهم وحده فقط، هذا أولاً  والذي ينبغي أن  يوضع في  الذهن والفكر...

أما من الجهة الأخرى فأن المعجزات     والآيات هي آية لغير المؤمنين لكي يؤمنوا، ولم تكن لفائدة المؤمنين إلا في     حدود ضيقة للغاية، لأن الذي يؤمن بالله وضع ثقته التامه فيه وفي عمق   آلامه   وأمراضه تخرج منه شهادة إيمان حي أمام العالم كله، لأن في عمق   الألم  والضيق  يجد الناس المؤمنين بالمسيح أنهم في هدوء وسلام مع شكر دائم   لله بالرغم من  المحنة والآلام الشديدة التي تعتصرهم، وبذلك يتمجد الله في   آلامهم،  وبالطبع  ليس كل ألم أو ضيق يدخل فيه الإنسان لكي لا يقع في   كبرياء أو  غيره أو  يُشابه القديس بولس طبعاً، لأن الألم مجد النفس الخاص   لأنه شركة  مع المسيح  القيامة والحياة، وشهادة خاصة في وقتها الحسن لتمجيد الله   الحي...

لذلك من يختبر قوة الصليب ويدخل في آلام     الجسد من أي نوع، يتعزى وتتحول لحساب مجده الخاص الذي يشكر الله عليه  كل    حين وكل وقت، وطبعاً أحياناً يستمر الألم فترة وأحياناً تطول وقد  تقصر،    ولكن من يؤمن لا يتزعزع لأنه صار عقله مستنير ويرى الله، ويفهم  مشيئته في    حياته، ويرى آلامه في نور قيامه يسوع، لذلك لا يتزعزع أو يهتز   إطلاقاً...

وبالطبع نحن لم نسمع عن رسول أو قديس شفى نفسه قط ولو كانت عنده الموهبة بكل قوتها وبها شفى الكثيرين، وذلك لثلاثة أسباب:


 *أولهما *لكي     يعلم العالم كله والناس عموماً أن ليس له سلطاناً على ذاته بل هو يخضع     لسلطان الله وحده، لأن الله لم يعطه أي سلطان على نفسه، بل الرب هو ملكه     وإلهه فقط لذلك ليس له القدرة على أن يُشفي نفسه إلا لو صلى وطلب مشيئة     الله، وبكونه سلم حياته لله لذلك الله وحده هو الذي يشفيه أو لا يُشفيه  حسب    تدبيره في حياته الشخصية (وطبعاً عليه ان يلجأ للطبيب ويأخذ الدواء لأنه من يد الله أساساً، لأن الله هو من أعطى الإنسان القدرة على الاكتشاف وموهبة الطب وصناعة الأدوية)..


 *وثانيهما*:     لكي يعلم هو والجميع أن الموهبة ليست من ذاته ولا بقدراته ولا يقدر أن     يتسلط على عطية الله أو يملكها لحساب ذاته، بل أخذها لا لنفسه بل لخدمة     الناس فقط، وليس له الحريه أن يتصرف فيها كيف ما شاء، لأن لو  منعها عن  أحد    يأخذها منه الله ويدينه لأنه لم يتاجر بما أعطاه سيده، بل دفن  الوزنة   التي  أئتمنه عليها لذلك يستحق الدينونة لأنه صار عبداً شريراً،  وأن أخذ   يفتخر  أنه صاحب معجزات أو يتكبر أو ينتفخ على الناس أو يظن أنه  شيئاً،   فالله  يقاومه بشدة ويرفضه من الإيمان لأن الله يقاوم المستكبرين  بفكر   قلوبهم  والمتواضعين يعطيهم نعمة، ولذلك لا يعطي الله إنسان موهبة  لذاته أو   ليكون  له القدرة على أن يستغلها لحاسب مجده الشخصي أو يتصرف  فيها كما   يشاء حسب  رأيه ومشيئته الشخصية، لذلك كل من ينال موهبة يتواضع بشدة  وينسحق أمام   الله ولا ينسى  قط أن الله هو الواهب والمُعطي وأن لله وحده  صاحبها وليس   هو ولا اي آخر مهما من يكون هو...


* وثالثهما*:     لكي يعرف الناس أن ليس لهذا القديس قوة في ذاته أو أن الموهبة تنبع منه    هو  شخصياً أو هو صاحبها، أو عنده قدرات خاصة من ذاته مستقلاً عن الله، أو هو من ينبغي أن يتبعه الناس،  فيكرمونه وينسون مانح الموهبة، لأن لو كان له القدرة على شفاء ذاته    وأن  يفعل بالموهبة ما يحلو له، لكان عبده الناس وظنوا أنه الله على الأرض،   وهذا  خطير، وهذه الروح نجدها عندما تبالغ الناس في تكريم  القديسين لدرجة   أن  يتفوهوا بكلمات عليهم وكأنهم ينبوع الحياة نفسها  وليسوا بشر، لذلك لم   يعطي  الله أحد الموهبة في المطلق، لكي لا يتبعهم  الناس وينسوا الله   فيهلكون...
 لذلك  - ومما قلناه سابقاً - أننا لن نجد   أن واحد عنده موهبة الشفاء ويكون  قادراً على شفاء نفسه لأنه لن  يقدر   أبداً بل سيظل في احتياج لأن يشفيه  الله او يلجأ للعلاج مثل باقي  الناس   ويقبل العلاج من يد الأطباء  ويتناوله بشكر، بل وقد يتعجب الأطباء  أنفسهم   أنه يشفي الآخرين ومع ذلك  يطلب منهم العلاج، لأن ليس له سلطان على  ذاته   ولا يقدر أن يتحكم في ما  نال من الله حسب رأيه أو مزاجه الشخصي، لأن  الله   سيظل هو وحده الواهب  والمُعطي وصاحب الأمر أولاً وأخيراً، ولا  يتسلط   أحد على ذاته بل يعطي ويُسلِّم ذاته لخالقه لأنه هو حياته، وهو من يقوده حسب  مسرة   مشيئته، لذلك من ينال الموهبة عليه أن يخضع لله ويتضع تحت يده القوية،  ويحذر من أن يغتر في نفسه لئلا يهلك وتصير الموهبة دينونة له، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 يوليو 2014)

*1]    كنت   قد سجلت تعليقا  فى   موضوع سابق   استبين  راى الادارة والاشراف عن  جدوى التطرق الى الامور المذهبية وعن مساواتها بين كل الاعضاء  مساواة تامة عند تطبيق القانون - وكان الموضوع عن ذخائرالقديسين  واكرامها  للاخ عبود.
2]      الله هو الشافي الاساسي فى اساس ايماننا المسيحى واصوله التى يتفق عليها المليارين ونصف المليار مسيحى حول العالم.
3]   وبالاساس  -مع عقيدة كون الله هو الواهب الشفاء الاول-  فلاتوجد  لدينا اى  نصوص  دينية تنهى تصريحا او تلميحا أو تحظر  اللجؤء للطب الوضعى والبحثي والعلمى  لاننى كما أوضحت   سابقا  وجدت المسيحية  متصالحة  مع  التطور فى  جميع  - ماهو صالح  وبنائي  وتوافقي وبحثي وتقدمى وتنموى من جميع العلوم البحثية الطبيعية فى الطب والصيدلة والتشريع والاقتصاد والسياسة والتكنولوجيا والطاقة- لامناؤئة ولا منافسة ولا مزايدة...
4]      فلاجل حظ المشاكسين العاثر لاتوجد لدينا فى   كلمة الهنا المعصومة  ولافى  تقليداتناالشفاهية ولا المكتوبة  اى نهى او رفض للجؤء الى  خلاصة  ما تطور إليه  الطب والصيدلة و  علوم   البايو كمسترى والفسيولوجى   وعلوم الاعضاء والخلايا     التماسا للعلاج والتداوى   -فلاتحريم ولا حظر ولا مزايدة[   تماما كما قلنا     ان   المسيحية لا ضير لديها ان تتقبل افضل ما تطور اليه القانون التشريعى المدنى  إذا ما كان توافقي وبنائي وعادل     حتى لو كان مصدره    خلاصة تطورات وتعديلات وتحسينات  قوانين حمورابي وافلاطون وارسطو وسينيكا و... ,و..... ]...   ولهذا كله  اى اساءة للتجاوب العقلانى البناء لهذه العلوم البشرية -بتزمت- كانت سريعا ما تواجه بحسم.

5]    الله  يسوس  عالمنا  هذا بالقوانين الطبيعية والعلمية لا بالمعجزات -والكل    وفق إرادته الصالحة التى تعلو عن الادراك وتجل عن الاستيعاب   فمن يدرى ماهى وماتوقيتات ارادة الله جل وعلا...وعليه تبقي المعجزات إعجازية -إستثنائية  وتبقي القاعدة قاعدة مهما   كثرت الاستثناءات 
فترى كم ميت  أقامه المسيح ابان وجوده بالجسد -ترى كم عددهم الى عدد الاموات الذين ماتوا موتا طبيعيا كاملا وتاما ودائما  ابان ال 33سنة زمن وجود المسيح بالجسد بين ظهرانينا

كم ابرص وكم أكمه طهرهم المسيح اثنان تلاتة اربعة عشرة عشرين مائة مئتين  :::  ترى كم وكم عدد البرص والعميان والخرس المتواجدين حول الكرة الارضية طوال ال 33 سنة ابان  تواجد المسيح بالجسد ::كم النسبة:::ترى ألم يكن هناك خرس ولا عميان ولا صمم فى افريقيا ولا الامريكتين   آئذاك؟؟؟؟
بلي

اذن المعجزة استثناء والمعجزة حدث فريد مقصود به رسالة محددة   لكنها ليست القاعدة -فى مفهومنا وفى مفهوم البابا - او اى رجل دين..

6]        تبقي    الطريق الوسطى التى خلصت  كثيرين .. وهى  نعمة التعقل* التى  علمته   لنا  نعمة الله المخلصة   التى  ظهرت    لتعلمنا  التعقل  -  المسيح يسوع الاله المتجسد...ان نعيش بالتعقل *  والاعتدال  سؤاء فى التعامل مع ذخائر القديسين  سواء فى طلب   شفاعات وبركات القديسين  و صلاواتهم التى تجلب  معجزاتهم ...والتى من بديهييات  إيماننا  ان لا تتم الا   بمقاصد الله  وبقدرة الله وبمشيئة الله لغرض فى تقدير الله اذا اراد الله ....
..ه
-----------------
هامش
1{*}التعقل:
 رومية الأصحاح 12 العدد 3 فإني أقول بالنعمة المعطاة لي لكل من هو بينكم: أن لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي أن يرتئي بل يرتئي إلى التعقل كما قسم الله لكل واحد مقدارا من الإيمان.
 تيموثاوس الأولى الأصحاح 2 العدد 15 ولكنها ستخلص بولادة الأولاد، إن ثبتن في الإيمان والمحبة والقداسة مع التعقل.
 تيطس الأصحاح 2 العدد 12 معلمة إيانا أن ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالمية، ونعيش بالتعقل والبر والتقوى في العالم الحاضر،

768
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 يوليو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



*مُجرّد دعوات شعبية غير مُقيّدة ب"المصطلحات الشرعية".

خلصيني=صلّي من أجل خلاصي
احرسيني=أطلبي من المسيح حمايتي
ساعديني=بالصلاة للرب من أجلي
يا منقذة وحامية=بالصلاة وقوة المسيح
فيشفيها من تراب قبرك المقدس=كما شُفي الناس من لمس رداء بولس وبطرس

لو إعتبرنا هذا الدعاء "كفرا" يا حج عبود، وأصبحنا نلتفت لل"مصطلحات الشرعية"، لانشغلنا بهدم الأضرحة فوق رؤوس "الخارجين عن التوحيد" كما يفعل الضالون والعياذ بالله.

بالنسبة لل"شفاعة" نفسها، ف"الكنيسة" تؤمن أن القديسين من الأحياء والراقدين مرتبطون برباط من يُقدّسهم، وبأنهم "كنيسة" واحدة حية فاعلة رأسها المسيح، فصلوات الراقدين لها فعالية لأن المؤمن بالمسيح لا يموت ولا يفنى ولا يستحدث.

بالنسبة للإختيار بين "القديس" و"الطبيب"، فلماذا تختار إذا كنت تستطيع اللجوء الى صحبة الإثنين معا؟ عاوز الطبيب لوحده برضه مافيش مشكلة، لكن ممكن الإرتباط بالقديس يعطي نوع من الراحة لأنه "من رائحة المسيح".

أتمنى مداخلتي تتطرح لك أجوبة أكتر من طرحها لأسئلة.

وكل سنة وانت طيب.*


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2014)

.
أشكر جميع المشاركين في الموضوع
 نكتفي بالمشاركات الأخيرة المفيدة
* ويغلق الموضوع* 
 لكي لا نعود الى حرب كلامية على حرفية الكلمة وليس روحها​


----------

